# Hilffe zu wenig geld



## hdro player (2. Dezember 2007)

Hi
wollte mal fragen wie ihr das macht mit dem geld. Bin jetzt lev 43 und mein geld liegt im durschnitt unter 1g dabei verkauf ich fast alles un bin ein Händler im Ah verkaufe viel Uralte Barren und son zeug. Aber trotzdem haben andere in meinem lev teilweise 7g.


----------



## Muahdib (2. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht beim AH verkaufen nicht sooo viel neues Kaufen ^^ ... 

Ansonsten ... wüsst ich ja nix zu sagen dazu ausser www.ichkaufonlinegeld.de/Blizzardmagsowasnicht.htmschnell ..


----------



## Leigh (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab noch nie von jmd gehört, der mit Level 43 schon 7G hat. Vergleich dich nicht mit 50ern ;-)

Ich bin auch gerade 43 geworden , udn ich lebe mit knapp 1,5G. Man braucht doch auch momentan gar nicht mehr, es reicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kashiro (2. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hatte auf dem LvL schon um die 100g . Lad dir ma das Addon Auctioneer runter und scan dann mal das AH. Kauf günstig. Verkaufe angemessen.


----------



## Loozer (2. Dezember 2007)

Enfurion schrieb:


> Also ich hatte auf dem LvL schon um die 100g . Lad dir ma das Addon Auctioneer runter und scan dann mal das AH. Kauf günstig. Verkaufe angemessen.




Wir reden hier von HDRO nicht von WoW


----------



## Victo (2. Dezember 2007)

Hier geht es nciht um WoW,sondern um HdrO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dusatori (2. Dezember 2007)

dachte auch erst es geht um WoW weil der Ticker auf Hauptseite ja nicht unterscheidet^^


----------



## KOS MOS (2. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mit meinem twink der nun um die level 56 ist immer um die 100-300g gehabt seit level 40 hab einfach nur gegrindet und alles was gedroppt ist ins ah gesetzt^^ aber is ganz schön langweilig, jedoch sind bei mir in den 16 leveln 11 epix gedroppt.

sry geht um hdro nich um wow ^^


----------



## CRUSH111 (2. Dezember 2007)

auf jeden Fall kein Geld online kaufen.Das ist für mich wie kostenpflichtiges cheaten und mit sowas macht man sich das Spiel nur selber kaputt..


----------



## Fialldarg (2. Dezember 2007)

Premutos schrieb:


> edit: falsches spiel^^




In Hdro k.A, aber in WoW hatte ich da ca. dasselbe..einer vorhin schrieb..."wir reden hier von hdro net von wow, mit dem Zitat" hatte 100g"....d.heißt du hattest 100g nach Mountkauf n wow ???


----------



## Leigh (2. Dezember 2007)

Anderes Thema!
Klärt das bitte per PM.

Und diesen Ticker auf der Startseite von buffed sollte man abschaffen...


----------



## ayanamiie (2. Dezember 2007)

Geh deviatfische angeln ca 10-20g server abhängig ansonnsten so alte sachen bergbauzeugs kräuterkunde sind ihr gold immer wert hatte mit lv 19 durhc deviatfischen 300g
,
sorry nich gesehen das es  um hdro sorry,


----------



## Dusktumy (2. Dezember 2007)

oh Hdro da kenn ich mich net aus^^


----------



## Sebasti92 (2. Dezember 2007)

ich bin spaarsahm und habe 300g das mt lvl 53!

Mfg Seb


----------



## maggus (2. Dezember 2007)

Nehmt diesen THread, verbrennt ihn, schmeisst ihn danach aus dem Fenster, aber bitte macht, dass dieses WoW-Gespamme endlich aufhört!!


----------



## hdro player (2. Dezember 2007)

Erstmal vielen dank für die antworten. Werde mal sehn was sich machen läst.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (2. Dezember 2007)

Ein kleiner Tipp zum Geld machen: Farme Felle ab "Makelos" aufwärts, und verkaufe sie in 50er-Stacks im AH.
Bei den Wolfsmenschen in Evendim solltest du viele Wölfe finden die makelose Felle droppen, und die sind mit 43 kein Problem. So sollten locker an die 250 Silber die Stunde drin sein.

Gruß


----------



## hdro player (2. Dezember 2007)

Danke das ist bis jetzt der Beste Tipp.


----------



## Eldret (3. Dezember 2007)

hdro schrieb:


> Hi
> wollte mal fragen wie ihr das macht mit dem geld. Bin jetzt lev 43 und mein geld liegt im durschnitt unter 1g dabei verkauf ich fast alles un bin ein Händler im Ah verkaufe viel Uralte Barren und son zeug. Aber trotzdem haben andere in meinem lev teilweise 7g.






Kannst ja in amon ros spinnen farmen gehen die geben auch gut kohle besonders die augen hatte in einer stunde 550 Silber


----------



## gyspoxxx (3. Dezember 2007)

auf http://www.wowloads gibs ne gute guide im forum wie mann gut geld farmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (3. Dezember 2007)

zum 100 mal es geht hier im hdro und nicht um wow 

aber mal ne frage wo ich das hier so lese ( sollten einige andere auch mal machen ) merke ich gemrkt das mann mit lvl 40 noch nicht viel g hat spielt das in hdro nicht so ne grose rolle ?


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2007)

Dusatori schrieb:


> dachte auch erst es geht um WoW weil der Ticker auf Hauptseite ja nicht unterscheidet^^



Oh doch tut er. Auf dem Portal schauts so aus: Die ersten 2 Postings sind aus dem allgemeinen WoW-Forum, das dritte ist aus dem allgemeinen HDRO-Forum, das vierte ist aus dem allgemeinen Warhammer-Forum das fünfte aus dem allgemeinen MMO-Forum - immer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Darstellung ist nur noch ein bisschen unvorteilhaft.


----------



## Nillonde (3. Dezember 2007)

Zum allgemeinen Themen:
Das beste zum Gold machen ist Holz und Felle sammeln, als Goldschmied, Schneider oder Schmied kannste auch noch recht gut Geld machen wenns gute Gegenstände sind aber Felle und Holz sind am beliebtesten.



ZAM schrieb:


> Oh doch tut er. Auf dem Portal schauts so aus: Die ersten 2 Postings sind aus dem allgemeinen WoW-Forum, das dritte ist aus dem allgemeinen HDRO-Forum, das vierte ist aus dem allgemeinen Warhammer-Forum das fünfte aus dem allgemeinen MMO-Forum - immer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Foren-Ticker: buffed.de
• rappen für allis?
• unbekannt-serverunterbrechung
• W.A.R. Mounts
• Hilffe zu wenig geld
• Olnigg 144 zum Thema Hellgate Londo...


*skeptisch auf die Threadtitel guck*
*ganz frech grins*

Meintest du nicht eher das vierte ist ausm HDRO-Forum und das dritte ausm Warhammer? *schelmisch pfeifend das weite such*


----------



## maggus (3. Dezember 2007)

Siehe meine kleine Idee zur Überarbeitung des Tickers hier: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=23796


----------



## Aggronuckel Flix (3. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Darstellung ist nur noch ein bisschen unvorteilhaft.



Abhilfe könnte da schon die Farbgebung schaffen wenn man sich an den einzelnen Bereichen orientiert. Blau könnte ja weiterhin für MMORPG Allgemein stehen.


----------



## hdro player (3. Dezember 2007)

Vielen vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (3. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn Du Erze (oder halt Barren) verkaufst und trotzdem nicht zu Geld kommst gibst Du wohl einfach zuviel aus. Da würd ich als erstes ansetzen. Und solange das Gold dann noch für die Reparaturen reicht hab ich nur einen Tipp für Dich: Questen und leveln!

Jetzt mit Level 43 kannst Du vielleicht noch 45er Mobs farmen, alles darüber wird dann schon anstrengend. Nicht das die schlecht droppen aber mit Lvl 50 hat man doch deutlich bessere Möglichkeiten. Beispielsweise die Bilwisse im Bilwissdorf/Nebelgebirge kann man dann auch alleine verhauen. Und dort droppen dann zB auch die seltenen (und damit oft teuren) Einmal-Rezepte. Auch hat man eine (winzige) Chance auf die Setteile. Und man könnte dann sogar Splitter farmen (was aber weder Spaß macht noch ein Geheimtipp ist....).

Wenn doch gerade jetzt Geld fehlt würde ich sehen das man verschiedene Dinge kombiniert. Insbesondere bietet es sich an beim farmen gleich Mobs zu verhauen die man auch fürs Buch der Taten braucht, zB Warge im Nebelgebirge am Kaltborn See (war das der?) oder in Angmar nördlich von Aughaire. Die droppen zugleich gut Felle und man kann nebenbei immer noch Erz abbauen. 

Und letztlich gilt wie immer: Am Besten kann man Geld im AH verdienen. Ob man da seine Ingame-Zeit vertun will ist allerdings eine andere Frage...


----------



## hdro player (3. Dezember 2007)

Vielen Dank Kogrash werds mir merken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (3. Dezember 2007)

np 



Leigh schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie von jmd gehört, der mit Level 43 schon 7G hat. Vergleich dich nicht mit 50ern ;-)
> 
> Ich bin auch gerade 43 geworden , udn ich lebe mit knapp 1,5G. Man braucht doch auch momentan gar nicht mehr, es reicht!


Meld!
Das klingt jetzt blöde nach Angabe, aber die 7g hatte ich locker mit 35 zusammen (zugegeben: vor dem Pferdekauf). Hab allerdings auch alle 3 Lowlevel-Gebiete wegen dem BdT abgegrast und jede Kupferader abgebaut die ich gesehen habe. Und ein Stack Kupfer geht auf Vanyar gut für 250s weg. Der Rest kam durchs AH - und meinen Geiz. Denn solange gelevelt wird kauf ich nix was ich dann nach 2 Leveln eh wieder austausche....
Wobei du letztlich vollkommen recht hast - wichtig ist nur, daß das Gold reicht. Hat sich bei mir eher nebenbei ergeben. Zumal Gold farmen unter Lvl 50 in meinen Augen nur dann Sinn macht wenn man es konkret braucht - siehe post weiter oben.


----------



## hdro player (3. Dezember 2007)

Mit level 35 net sclecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. Dezember 2007)

Bin jetzt 44 und habe mir bereits ein Luxus-Haus inkl. Einrichtung, ein Pferd und eine komplette Rüstungs-Montur geleistet und habe immer noch knapp 4 Gold.
Wer also mit Level 40+ immer noch zu wenig Geld hat, macht irgendwas falsch (Wächter ausgenommen). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (3. Dezember 2007)

WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (4. Dezember 2007)

Exeone schrieb:


> aber mal ne frage wo ich das hier so lese ( sollten einige andere auch mal machen ) merke ich gemrkt das mann mit lvl 40 noch nicht viel g hat spielt das in hdro nicht so ne grose rolle ?



Doch natürlich spielt auch in HdRO Gold eine große Rolle, aber das Währungssystem in HdRO ist ganz anders strukturiert: ein Goldstück in HdRO ist deutlich mehr wert als in WoW, aber auch viel schwerer verdient. Deshalb haben die Spieler keine utopischen Geldsummen im Gepäck.


----------



## Forenwriter (4. Dezember 2007)

hmm mit hab lotro au gespielt aber nur bis lvl23(hatte das prob grps zu finden wo der lvl unterschied nich so um die 20lag[viele nette 50iger aber man sucht ja auch herausforderun] zwecks vielr grp quests)
aber hatte bis dato über 4g,,, mit halbe stunde berufe machen (pron tag sieben tage habsch gespielt)was ja glechzeitig bissl farmen(wobei ich das nebenbei beim questen gemact hab) is


----------



## killburn (4. Dezember 2007)

Solltest es vllt. unterbinden waffen und Rüstung im Ah zu kaufen!


----------



## maggus (4. Dezember 2007)

Gelehrte und Köche werden immer gebraucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder du versuchst, deinen Beruf schnell zum Großmeister zu leveln. Mein Waffenmeister ist jetzt Stufe 43, und Großmeister der Schmiedekunst + Großmeister der Schneiderei. Die meiste Zeit hab ich nicht mit Leveln, sondern mit Crafting verbracht.

Dazu noch viele nette Stammkunden und freundlicher Kontakt zu meiner großen Freundesliste im Spiel, und schon verdient man "relativ" leicht 20-30 Gold pro Woche. Aber der Weg zum Großmeister ist hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meneldur (4. Dezember 2007)

Ich spiel nen Wächter und habe mit 46 trotz Luxushaus (und ner Menge Einrichtungsgegenständen), Pferd, Rüstungschmied (bald GM) und enormen Reparaturkosten 7g. 
Wie geht das? Ganz einfach, ich kaufe übers AH grundsätzlich nichts und was ich an Materialien benötige wird erfarmt (macht ganz viel Spass als Wächter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ). 
Das AH ist mir zu überteuert. Sonst bekommt man schon allerhand Gold durch Quests und den ganzen nutzlosen Drops. 
Anhand meines Berufs dürfte man auch erkennen, dass ich keine Erze und Felle verkaufe. 

Gruß Menel


----------



## madcatwarrior (4. Dezember 2007)

es ist eigent lich ganz einfach Nachfrage und Angebot egal ob HDRO oder WOW einfach das farmen was der Markt verlangt. weil was nützt es wenn du Blümchen pflügst und jeder Barren braucht oder umgekehrt einfach auch im allgemein Channel nachschauen was gesucht wird oder dort nachfragen. und der Rest kommt von alleine


----------



## Frigobert (4. Dezember 2007)

Um an viel Gold zu kommen muß man noch nicht einmal Bree verlassen. Es reicht oft schon, wenn man im AH mal genau alles anschaut und vergleicht. Oftmals finden sich z.B. Farben, die günstig im 10er-Pack angeboten werden. Aufkaufen und einzeln zu *vernünftigen* Preisen wiederverkaufen kann eine Menge einbringen. Ich habe mit meinem ersten Char das Pferd auf diese Weise ganz bequem finanziert. Mit Level 35 hatte ich gerade mal 1G auf der hohen Kante - der erste Abend im Ah hat mir 2G Gewinn eingebracht, nach dem zweiten Abend hatte ich 7G in der Tasche - genug für´s Mount und eine nette Nacht im Pony  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (4. Dezember 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Um an viel Gold zu kommen muß man noch nicht einmal Bree verlassen. Es reicht oft schon, wenn man im AH mal genau alles anschaut und vergleicht. Oftmals finden sich z.B. Farben, die günstig im 10er-Pack angeboten werden. Aufkaufen und einzeln zu *vernünftigen* Preisen wiederverkaufen kann eine Menge einbringen. Ich habe mit meinem ersten Char das Pferd auf diese Weise ganz bequem finanziert. Mit Level 35 hatte ich gerade mal 1G auf der hohen Kante - der erste Abend im Ah hat mir 2G Gewinn eingebracht, nach dem zweiten Abend hatte ich 7G in der Tasche - genug für´s Mount und eine nette Nacht im Pony
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Werde ich heute mal proben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laurinius (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich hatte mit Level 41/42 auch ca. 8 Gold, ohne das ich besonders aufs Geldverdienen geachtet habe. Halt immer alles mitgenommen und nichts gekauft.
Habe dann aber viel Geld an ein paar Tagen verprasst um Hölzer für meinen 2. Beruf zu kaufen, um den auch mal hoch zu kriegen, da ich die nicht sammeln kann.


----------



## mantigore666 (6. Dezember 2007)

wozu braucht ihr eigentlich so viel kohle ?

ich schlepp 4 twinks mit durch, level also 5 berufe, mein main ist grade mal lvl 41, ich hab ein luxushaus, ein mount und hab schon die kohle fürs nächste mount zusammen....
trotzdem kauf ich mir ab und an was im ah, verkauf dafür aber so gut wie nix, ausser an händler.


----------



## Döner-Bratwurst (6. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seit doch alle doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin 50 und dümpel bei 14-16G rum. 

Aber hier jetzt mal Back 2 topic
Am meisten/einfachsten Gold macht man (zumindest auf Belgaer (sry falls ich es falsch geschrieben hab bin mir da nie so sicher )) mit Zwergeisenbarren. Dieses bringt fast genauso viel wie die Uralten Eisenbarren und ist leichter abzubauen. Ein weiterer Tipp ist wirklich nichts an Rüssen im AH zu kaufen bis man 47 ist. Der rest ist einfach viel zu schnell veraltet (natürlich je nach Spiel verhalten)
Was meiner Meinung nach nichts bringt ist:
Holz
Felle
Beryllsplitter

Was ich fast vergessen hätte (was für dich aber warscheinlich noch zu schwer ist) sind die Schwimmhautkrallen von den SChindkröten in Angmar (Ost-Malenhad) diese bringen auch recht viel.

MFG
Dönerbratwurst


----------



## Thalin (7. Dezember 2007)

Weis nicht ich hatte mit 43 (mit meinem Main) schon gut 10 Gold. Sogar glaub drüber. 

Bin halt ab udn an nach Taur Gonwaith farmen gegangen. Pro Troll 12 Silber im Schnitt und das ein zwei Stunden und man hat ein gutes batzen geld.


----------



## argama (7. Dezember 2007)

> Ihr seit doch alle doof wink.gif
> Bin 50 und dümpel bei 14-16G rum.



Ich dümpel mit 120-140 g rum und kaufe mir öfter was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaso_Kuuhl (7. Dezember 2007)

argama schrieb:


> Ich dümpel mit 120-140 g rum und kaufe mir öfter was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


für WOW ist das aber verdammt wenig -.-

das ist dass HRDO-Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hdro player (8. Dezember 2007)

Vielen dank für die vielen Antworten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kogrash (8. Dezember 2007)

Yaso_Kuuhl schrieb:


> für WOW ist das aber verdammt wenig -.-
> 
> das ist dass HRDO-Forum



er sagt doch nirgends das er wow spielt.... 
und das gold kriegt man auch in hdro zusammen. brauchst nur 2 oder 3x nen setteil zu finden...


----------



## Frigobert (8. Dezember 2007)

kogrash schrieb:


> er sagt doch nirgends das er wow spielt....
> und das gold kriegt man auch in hdro zusammen. brauchst nur 2 oder 3x nen setteil zu finden...



Wenn du dir mal sein Profil anschaust, wirst auch du sehen, daß er am meisten im WehOhWeh Allgemein - Forum gepostet hat, von daher wird er wohl doch das falsche Forum erwischt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (8. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, ich hab auch am meisten im WoW-Forum geposted, spiele aber momentan nur HdRO, also keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (8. Dezember 2007)

Aber der ist erst seit 6 Wochen registriert und mit 9 Posts, da liegt das doch schon sehr nahe. Bestimmt wieder ein Ticker-Opfer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (8. Dezember 2007)

Und ich dachte, der Ticker ist jetzt Idiotenkompatibel?
Naja, vielleicht wurden auch einfach nur die Idioten mit nem Update versorgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Döner-Bratwurst (9. Dezember 2007)

120-140 Gold sind aber auch in HDRO möglich. Einer aus meiner Sippe hat mir von jemandem erzählt der, da er schon in der Beta gezockt hat und daher alles wusste, einer der ersten war der Crits usw. anbieten konnte und dadurch nen haufen gold gemacht hat (jaja ich weiß ein Freund von nem Freund ist nicht wirklich vertrauenswürdig =) )


----------



## Horomir7 (9. Dezember 2007)

jo entweder ne lüge oder Goldkäufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder er hat Setteile verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die an nen Goldkäufer LOL
Also ich hasse Goldkäufer, falls das jemandem auffällt


----------



## maggus (9. Dezember 2007)

Natürlich kann man auch in HdRO über 100 Gold haben, mein Sippenführer hat auch mal so "nebenbei" knapp 80 Gold rausgeworfen, nur um seinen Twink mal eben zum Großmeister zu machen.
Aber wir sind ja ne Händlersippe, da ist das Geld nicht so knapp ;-)


----------



## Nandor-Elb (9. Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe eigentlich immer wenig Geld. Ich hab für meinen Großmeister Rohstoffe dazu gekauft und danach noch ein paar Sachen wie z.b. Schwimmhautkrallen oder Beryllsplitter um mir Ausrüstung herzustellen. Dann versorge ich noch meine 4 Twinks und deren Berufe. Als ich dann endlich mal Geld hatte ist es für ein Luxushaus draufgegangen. Ich kaufe hin und wieder auch mal Sachen im AH, weil ich als Jäger an manche Dingen gar nicht dran komme(Die meisten Rare-Mobs z.b. kann ich nur mit sehr viel Glück alleine killen). Ein Wächter aus meiner Sippe hatte es da besser. Der hat mit Crafting(Rüstungsschmied) um die 300Gold gemacht(bevor sie Beryllsplitter enigeführt haben) und ist inzwischen bestimmt schon bei 500.
Im allgemeinen ist die beste Methode an Geld zu kommen bis lvl 47/50 nichts zu kaufen, die Questbelohnungen  reichen völlig aus. Danach sollte man seinen Großmeister machen und dann kann man damit versuchen Geld zu machen. Hin und wieder mal in Inis gehen und dort eventuell Setteile finden ist auch sehr Hilfreich.
Ich bin momentan wieder einmal Arm. Habe nur noch ca. 4Gold


----------



## Ascían (9. Dezember 2007)

Jedem der richtig Geld machen will hätte ich bis vor wenigen Monaten empfohlen, einen Handwerks-Großmeister zu machen, da konnte man am Tag locker 20-30 Gold verdienen - dies ist inzwischen leider nicht mehr so, da es mehr Großmeister gibt und dadurch geringere Preise. Aber man kann sich auch nach Nan Gurth, Imlad Balchorth oder Annûminas stellen und dort Mobs kloppen (hauptsache über Stufe 47), nach ca. 500 Stück hat man sehr wahrscheinlich das erste Setteil, das dann für 40 Gold weggeht, wenn man Glück hat, etc..


----------

